# roux..



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

any yall tried making in the micro-wave?
have had a couple decent results...


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Never had. What is the technique?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been making roux in the microwave ever since that one I was stirring popped and went in my eye...probably 35yrs ago.... Did one this morning.

You mix the oil and flour like normal and throw it in the microwave. To get it heated, I do ~70% power for 4min or so...stir, a couple more minutes, stir...etc. Once it gets hot and starts turning the slightest hint of browning, reduce microwave power to ~50% and cook ~2min and stir. Repeat at the lower power until desired color is acheived. Key is frequent stirring.

If you get impatient and put the power too high or cook too long before stirring, you will get a hardened burnt "spot" in the middle towards the bottom. If it's not too bad you can salvage the whole container by removing this spot and lowering the power/time. If the hard spot is too large, put entire container outside because it will smoke for quite some time and you'll have to start all over again....How bad is too bad? Don't worry, you'll know when it happens.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been doing it in the micro for years too. 5 minutes on high power, stir and then 1 or 2 minutes and stir. Repeat until it gets as dark as you want. Using a round microwave safe vessel (not plastic) and a turntable will keep the flour from forming the burnt hard lumps. You also need to whisk the flour and oil so there are no lumps of flour. Usually takes me about 8 minutes. The top if it will be much lighter color than the bottom while cooking, so stir often towards the end.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I've been doing it in the micro for years too. 5 minutes on high power, stir and then 1 or 2 minutes and stir. Repeat until it gets as dark as you want. Using a round microwave safe vessel (not plastic) and a turntable will keep the flour from forming the burnt hard lumps. You also need to whisk the flour and oil so there are no lumps of flour. Usually takes me about 8 minutes. The top if it will be much lighter color than the bottom while cooking, so stir often towards the end.


so about 1min at pnut butter color, stir and maybe 30sec till desired color?
my oven has a 30sec button... I'll try that...
and gonna order a couple jars of Savioe's...
make roux isn't difficult, just standing and whisk/stirring is a pain w/ a black skillet


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

kweber said:


> so about 1min at pnut butter color, stir and maybe 30sec till desired color?
> my oven has a 30sec button... I'll try that...
> and gonna order a couple jars of Savioe's...
> make roux isn't difficult, just standing and whisk/stirring is a pain w/ a black skillet


Have you tried Douget's roux in a jar?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Have you tried Douget's roux in a jar?


haven't tried any store-bought jar stuff...
it's not availiable around here... Tony's instant powder is it, these parts..
we were after a quick lunch for dove opener w/end and Tony's instant w trinity, frozen sliced okra, HEB fresh shrimp
and boil-bag rice had us a good-enuff feed...
double-burner outdoor cooker.. we were eatin' in just under an hr..
faster if the trinity was pre-chopped 
HEB garlic bread roasted along w/the pot..


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been making roux in the microwave for several years now and can get it a lot darker without burning than I can on stovetop. On stovetop I used to chicken out when it started getting iffy. in the micro, I just shorten the time between stirs and darken incrementally until it gets where I want it. I heat it in pyrex and when ready pour into my cook pot with the veggies and stir like he77 until they are soft before adding stock. Had very good results. Never used store bought roux.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Have you tried Douget's roux in a jar?


I made a quick chicken and sausage gumbo on Friday using Douget's and have no complaints. I plan to use the second half of the jar to whip up some seafood gumbo this weekend.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kweber said:


> so about 1min at pnut butter color, stir and maybe 30sec till desired color?
> my oven has a 30sec button... I'll try that...
> and gonna order a couple jars of Savioe's...
> make roux isn't difficult, just standing and whisk/stirring is a pain w/ a black skillet


It is hard to burn it in the micro unless you have lumps or little balls of flour. The stirring part is more to see the true color of the roux. Little air bubbles of lighter color will appear on the top. I go 5 minutes and then 1 minute intervals strrring with the whisk every time until it gets as dark as I want it to be. As said above, carefully add it to your gumbo pot and cook your trinity before adding stock. :cheers:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It is hard to burn it in the micro unless you have lumps or little balls of flour. The stirring part is more to see the true color of the roux. Little air bubbles of lighter color will appear on the top. I go 5 minutes and then 1 minute intervals strrring with the whisk every time until it gets as dark as I want it to be. As said above, carefully add it to your gumbo pot and cook your trinity before adding stock. :cheers:


 kinda what I've done. thx


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Try Tony's Instant Roux, it's a powder and the best I've ever used. Walmart is about the only place I've been able to find it. Easy to use and very good.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

*easier roux*

one cup flour, one cup oil, whisk in a cast iron pot and put uncovered in a 350 degree oven for 1 1/2 hours stirring every 30 minutes. impossible to burn and gives you the freedom to do other things whilst your roux cooks. comes out very dark tan. if you want darker, just drop on stove top and finish off for another 15 minutes or so. easy peasy.


----------

